# Please help us find a way to OPT-OUT of the disruptive emergency alert system messages!



## jmccorm

I'm just sitting here trying to watch a movie. Maybe this is more of a problem in less dense urban areas, but I've been kicked out of Netflix three times now for a weather warning that is 50 miles north of here, and in no way heading my direction. It is a meaningless disturbance.

My cell phone allows me to opt-out of child abductions and weather alerts. Surely, there is some way, political or technical, that TiVo can be made to do the same? I don't need to be kicked out of Netflix over and over any time a storm passes through the region.

I have TiVo because I want to take control of my TV and my multiple media feeds. Please help defend me against disruptive features which I choose not to embrace.


----------



## jmccorm

Just had my fourth one. This really makes TV unwatchable.

Picture attached in case you haven't had the pleasure of being bombarded with them. TiVo will leave whatever you are doing, change to this channel for approximately 60 seconds, lock out all controls so that you can't do anything, and then eventually dumps you back to Live TV.

EDIT: I'm not in either of the areas mentioned. I get regular interuptions as the storm moves through the region. I just want some choice to opt-out so that I can watch TV.


----------



## sharkster

Oh, I wish!! I've complained about this for years. Talked to people at Charter about it a couple of times and it's a big, fat NO. 

It's bad enough if you get kicked out of live tv viewing but it doesn't matter what you are watching - recordings, etc. Then, that freaking sound makes you want to kill the tv.

But that's not enough - half the time it's something like 'it might rain 200 miles from here'. Yeah, who cares! Whatever the EAS message du jour is, I would rather just stay uninformed and I think we should have the choice to opt out. I think there is some kind of broadcast law or something. Sorry - ya got me started. This pisses me off to the nth degree. 

Another annoying bit is that the 'monthly one is usually about twice a week. UGH!


----------



## jmccorm

I really would like to see TiVo (Corporation) hold the banner and drive the legislation on this issue, if that is what it takes. I haven't heard of any progress of any group moving forward on this EAS issue, and it is such an incredible annoyance to so many of us. I refuse to believe that this system is operating as intended, and if it is, then someone had the wrong intentions.

Also, kicked out of Netflix, again, and trapped on a weather screen for the 6th time. Rather than track all of these for the rest of the evening, I think I'll find something non-television to do for a while.


----------



## osu1991

Yep in the same area. That's 4 in the last half hour or so. This is the worst it's been for me since switching back to Cox last year. Getting ready to switch to plex or the OTA TiVo. 

Bad enough I have to listen to all the weather garbage from the Tulsa stations no matter how severe the weather may be, the EAS interruptions are just adding insult to injury.


----------



## HTH

I think TiVo's hands are tied on this, especially with CableCard licensing and the tech involved. At best, maybe you could deploy a frequency trap that blocks the signal before it reaches your first in-home device. I don't know how open the documentation on the signaling protocol is, but it could involve a filtering out a particular channel or channels. If it is in the digital signal data, then it would be a lot harder to block.

But that means you'll be taking on the responsibility to keep yourself informed for any threats that directly involve your area, such as a weather radio. That extends your personal responsibility for the welfare of everyone watching TV in your home who would otherwise have been informed by any alert.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmccorm

HTH said:


> I think TiVo's hands are tied on this


That may very well be the case. But if they're not willing, themselves, to push back, I'd really appreciate it if they let us know who we should be focusing our attention on in order to get a change. Is it purely an FCC regulatory item? Something else? Who or what is stopping them, exactly, from implementing an opt-out feature?



HTH said:


> But that means you'll be taking on the responsibility to keep yourself informed for any threats that directly involve your area, such as a weather radio.


Absolutely, and I accept that responsibility. My cell phone already gives me this power. It allows me to disable the alerts. This is exactly what I'm wanting for my set-top box, too, so it isn't too big of an ask.

Funny thing, though... keeping informed actually isn't an issue. I'm in the city. I've got a civil defense siren just down the road, which goes off at far more appropriate times for all the usual weather situations. Thankfully, the siren blasts just the local alerts and not all the regional ones like I get through cable. They only thing I'd be missing out on are the AMBER alerts, and frankly, I'm not going to be trying to track people down, much less remembering any of the details spoken by the announcer.

If TiVo can't give us the choice to opt-out, and if TiVo doesn't want to chase down this nuisance for us, then please, give us the information so we know where to target our efforts to take back our television. I want appropriate alerts. If I can't have that, I want to opt-out.

PS: I had two more alerts, one at 5:52pm and one at 6:10pm. I was just trying to watch a movie on Netflix, and I was inappropriately pulled away for seven alerts over the course of two hours for an issue that absolutely didn't impact me. That's some really broken functionality, regardless of where the blame should be given.


----------



## hefe

I've never seen such a thing. Is it only on the cable units?


----------



## osu1991

jmccorm said:


> Funny thing, though... keeping informed actually isn't an issue. I'm in the city. I've got a *civil defense siren just down the road*, which goes off at far more appropriate times for all the usual weather situations. Thankfully, the siren blasts just the local alerts and not all the regional ones like I get through cable. They only thing I'd be missing out on are the AMBER alerts, and frankly, I'm not going to be trying to track people down, much less remembering any of the details spoken by the announcer.


Lucky you, I'm in South BA and the dang pole and siren is right next to me, 50ft or so away, in my neighbors backyard.


----------



## John Gillespie

Do you have a Netflix app on a DVD player?


----------



## jmccorm

John Gillespie said:


> Do you have a Netflix app on a DVD player?


Actually, I've got one built into the TV. I avoid it because it is very slow. I could watch it on phone, but that's not what I want, either. But I'll infer your underlying question which is, "Why don't you find a workaround?"

If I happened to have been doing anything different, like watching a recording, or watching a live program, I still would have had to have gone through seven uninterruptible alerts during that same period of time. Even if there had been an active tornado in my area, and I was watching the live coverage of the weatherman on a local news channel, I still would have been ripped away and locked out all those times. (And the civil defense siren down the road would have been going off.)

The feature is more disruptive than benefitial to myself as well as others. We'd simply like to have the choice to opt-out of it rather than scramble for alternative TiVo services when bad weather rolls through somewhere in the region.


----------



## HerronScott

jmccorm said:


> The feature is more disruptive than benefitial to myself as well as others. We'd simply like to have the choice to opt-out of it rather than scramble for alternative TiVo services when bad weather rolls through somewhere in the region.


The EAS appears to be a national requirement so I don't think there's going to be a way for TiVo to provide an opt-out option.

"The Emergency Alert System is a national public warning system that requires TV and radio broadcasters, cable television systems, wireless cable systems, satellite digital audio radio service providers, direct broadcast satellite service providers and wireline video service providers to offer to the President the communications capability to address the American public during a national emergency. The system also may be used by state and local authorities to deliver important emergency information such as AMBER (missing children) alerts and emergency weather information targeted to a specific area."

Emergency Alert System (EAS)

I can't tell from the rest of the description who controls the weather emergency alerts (state? cable company?), but you can try contacting the FCC to find out and see if you can convince them to only send weather alerts that are relevant.

*"How can state and local authorities use EAS?*
Along with its capability of providing an emergency message to the entire nation simultaneously, the EAS allows authorized state and local authorities to quickly distribute important local emergency information. A state emergency manager can use the EAS to broadcast a warning from one or more major radio stations in a particular state. EAS equipment in other radio and television stations, as well as in cable television systems in that state, can automatically monitor and rebroadcast the warning.

*What about weather emergencies?*
Additionally, EAS equipment can directly monitor the NWS for local weather and other emergency alerts, which local broadcast stations, cable systems, and other EAS participants can then rebroadcast, providing an almost immediate relay of local emergency messages to the public."


----------



## jmccorm

HerronScott said:


> The system also may be used by state and local authorities to deliver important emergency information such as AMBER (missing children) alerts and emergency weather information targeted to a specific area."


The mandatory section (Presidential alerts) I don't have any argument with. The "may" section with local government is where it runs into problems.



HerronScott said:


> I can't tell from the rest of the description who controls the weather emergency alerts (state? cable company?), but you can try contacting the FCC to find out and see if you can convince them to only send weather alerts that are relevant.


Most of your post was taken from the consumer EAS page, right? I wish it was a blueprint for improving the system. I went through some of the more obscure regulatory documents, too.

Ultimately, this shouldn't have to involve changing the notifications themselves. My cell phone has an opt-out option for the local EAS alerts. I stopped getting them. Problem totally solved there. It seems that the simplest solution here is to have the same option on the set-top-box which, as an opt-out, which simply takes no action when a local weather or AMBER EAS alert comes through.

The question is, what if anything blocks us from having that option on our TiVo, too?

I don't use an iPhone, but they document their opt-out function here...
LINK: Turning AMBER and Emergency alerts off on your iPhone
...and this would be a great option to implement on the TiVo.

When enabled, the signal is still received, but the unit does nothing.


----------



## jmccorm

sharkster said:


> Another annoying bit is that the 'monthly one is usually about twice a week. UGH!


I've also noticed that! I manage to catch these far more frequently than once a month. I'll pay more attention the next time one happens (last one was _yesterday morning_).

What I suspect happens (but have not confirmed) is that the cable company isn't the one doing the test. _Each local station_ does their own monthly test, and every one of those tests passes through and interrupts your TiVo, regardless of what channel you're on or what you're doing.

Those local stations issuing the alerts are also why I'm being interrupted for weather phenomena over 100 miles away. They've got a large viewing area, so they pass along any warning for anything that happens anywhere inside their coverage area.

This really wasn't well thought out when it comes to cable systems and set top boxes. Seven obtrusive "cry wolf" events over two hours is ridiculous. It is far less intrusive on the cellular side with their Wireless Emergency Alerts, because they're tightly targeted by location, but even then, they had the sense to allow for users to turn off non-Presidential alerts at the device level.


----------



## JoeKustra

I get weekly, monthly local, plus statewide monthly EAS tests. They always come during non-prime time, so it's just a pain, not a catastrophe. I always put my Mini into Standby so it doesn't get enabled.

I think in three years I have had two amber alerts and one weather alert. The tornado missed by two miles.


----------



## waynomo

I wonder how many deaths and/or severe injuries the EAS has prevented?


----------



## waynomo

Is it my imagination or has TiVo stopped recording EAS tests? 

I record lots of stuff overnight and I believe I have had a recording interrupted by one in a while. In fact, I think I was watching something that was recording when a test came on and after the test I went back to the recording and it was intact. The full recording was there with no EAS. 

Maybe this was new with the Roamio and I'm thinking back to TiVoHD behavior.


----------



## osu1991

Cox Oklahoma does the tests weekly, usually on wednesdays and then I think there is a monthly test. I know around 11am-12pm on Wednesdays I get interrupted. I work from home and usually have music choice playing in the background that gets interrupted. If I'm not home I'll know when I get home that an alert has been issued as my 2 minis will have taken over 2 tuners.


----------



## cp2k

waynomo said:


> Is it my imagination or has TiVo stopped recording EAS tests?
> 
> I record lots of stuff overnight and I believe I have had a recording interrupted by one in a while. In fact, I think I was watching something that was recording when a test came on and after the test I went back to the recording and it was intact. The full recording was there with no EAS.
> 
> Maybe this was new with the Roamio and I'm thinking back to TiVoHD behavior.


I've experienced that too. Once I was recording a show on one tuner and watching a second tuner when a weather alert hit. The recording was complete without any interruption.

Another tip is to Google and find your states monthly EAS test schedule. Many states like mine post those online for broadcasters. I try to avoid recordings when an EAS test is scheduled. That doesn't help with weather of course, but it does eliminate some of these from affecting your recordings


----------



## waynomo

cp2k said:


> I've experienced that too. Once I was recording a show on one tuner and watching a second tuner when a weather alert hit. The recording was complete without any interruption.
> 
> Another tip is to Google and find your states monthly EAS test schedule. Many states like mine post those online for broadcasters. I try to avoid recordings when an EAS test is scheduled. That doesn't help with weather of course, but it does eliminate some of these from affecting your recordings


Great idea. Thanks. I didn't think that something like that would be available. Here it is for NC.

NC DPS: Emergency Communications

Now I'm going to have to pay attention and see if the alerts adhere to the schedule.


----------



## osu1991

Here is the Oklahoma State Test Schedule

Test Schedule | OKEAS.org

Tulsa County Emergency Management also runs a weekly test, in addition to the State Test.


----------



## tomhorsley

TiVo is indeed required to show the messages, but TiVo is NOT required to forget what you were watching and dump you back to live TV. That is entirely the doing of incompetent TiVo programmers.


----------



## Dan203

Yeah they could certainly handle it better then they do. Although I don't think they have access to what you're actively watching via an app, so they best they could do there is pop you back into the app. They wouldn't be able to navigate you back to the program you were watching.


----------



## tomhorsley

Don't know why an app would matter. It should be possible to just hit the "pause" button and steal the video away from the app without telling it. They shouldn't really have to know what the app is doing to leave it paused for a while.


----------



## jmccorm

Below is the reply I got from TiVo.

They said it is _a requirement of CableLabs_ of all CableCARD-compatible devices. So, actually, this is good. If we're going to ask for the same functionality that we get from mobile providers in their Wireless Emergency Alerts, now where know where to take that request.

*Symptom*

If your TiVo DVR has CableCARDs installed and is running TiVo software version 9.1 or later, it will automatically tune to any Emergency Alert Message (EAM) broadcast by your cable provider. This is a safety feature required by CableLabs of all CableCARD-compatible devices to ensure customers receive important alert messages about tornadoes, hurricanes, Amber Alerts, and other emergency events.

*Resolution

This functionality cannot be turned off or overridden!

** If a TiVo DVR is in the middle of a recording and an EAM is broadcast, it will tune to the EAM and then return to the original channel once the EAM is complete. The TiVo DVR will continue to record through the channel changes. The final recording will include the EAM.

*** If a recording is scheduled to begin at the same time there is an EAM,the TiVo DVR will tune to the EAM. When the EAM broadcast is over, it will automatically begin recording the originally scheduled program. This might result in a partial recording of the program.

*** If you are watching a previously recorded program when an EAM is broadcast, your TiVo box will bookmark your spot in the recording and tune you to the live broadcast of the EAM. Once the EAM broadcast is complete, you can reselect the program you were watching from your Now Playing list to resume watching from where you left off.

*** Cable providers can set an expiration time which determines how long the Emergency Alert Message will appear before disappearing. If the Cable provider does not set an expiration time, the and overwrite the standard broadcasts until it isEmergency Alert Message will remain visible cleared manually using the remote control.

*TL;DNR EDIT:* TiVo says they can't fix this because they're required by the maker of the CableCARD to do these interruptions and in this way. So for the next step, we go to CableLabs and see if they'll either clarify that it is not actually a requirement, or they'll allow an equipment manufacturer an exception that would put them on parity with how these same events are handled in the wireless market (where users can tell their personal unit to ignore most of these messages). Of course, if they point to an actual FCC requirement to broadcast the _local_ emergency messages, then the next step is a similiar clarification or waiver from the FCC.


----------



## jmccorm

UPDATE MAY 18, 2017: Another day of storms going through the region. So far, three mandatory emergency messages which I can't abort for areas that don't even affect me. They are for totally different counties.

For those of you who aren't having this problem, I hope you're starting to see the impact this issue has on some of us. It is nothing short of a denial of service, and all without any benefit to me whatsoever.

EDIT: Adding visual proof. 3 forced interruptions in 40 minutes, all for the wrong area.


----------



## osu1991

Yep. Weathermen killed all prime time programming to show us the weather maps all evening. Now after annoying everyone for several hours about rain, the tornadoes have started and most have probably turned them off. I switched to my OTA Roamio as this last batch went over my lake house where my mom lives and the EAS alerts kept killing the cable feed right as they were talking about the Lake Ft Gibson area. 

Now I'll also have to use other means and go get all the shows that were preempted as normally they won't re-air them.


----------



## tomhorsley

I love the weather alerts. They always precisely describe the position of the storm using the names of places absolutely no one on the planet who hasn't memorized all the details on a navigation chart will recognize (an area three miles north of tortoise ridge hill, south to big skeeter gap and bounded on the east by pine cone bay and west two miles east of skunkbear lane). Then, after the storm drifts for five minutes they feel compelled to come back with a new alert describing the new position once again in excruciating and totally opaque detail. That's the most irritating feature - they are utterly useless.


----------



## waynomo

waynomo said:


> Is it my imagination or has TiVo stopped recording EAS tests?
> 
> I record lots of stuff overnight and I believe I have had a recording interrupted by one in a while. In fact, I think I was watching something that was recording when a test came on and after the test I went back to the recording and it was intact. The full recording was there with no EAS.
> 
> Maybe this was new with the Roamio and I'm thinking back to TiVoHD behavior.


I think I was half right about this.

TiVo doesn't record the EAS, but the essence of my theory was wrong. TiVo stops recording altogether. So while it doesn't record the EAS, it also doesn't continue recording the program. So we don't get the annoying attention tone*, but we lose some of the program also. Having the full program is the important thing.

*Have you ever had headphones on when an EAS starts? Ouch!


----------



## osu1991

It recorded the EAS on mine the Thursday night


----------



## justen_m

waynomo said:


> *Have you ever had headphones on when an EAS starts? Ouch!


My TiVos go through my entertainment systems. EAS comes at me on 7.1 speakers! My instinct now is to grab the remote for my surround system and hit OFF. I go do something else for a minute.


----------



## waynomo

osu1991 said:


> It recorded the EAS on mine the Thursday night


It came on while I was watching live TV. When it was done I checked something that was recording. It had a split second of the EAS. (literally) Then the program started up again, but with a missing segment.


----------



## tomhorsley

Apparently there are something like 47.321 different implementations of different kinds of EAS. I suspect the record or not feature depends on which specific old hardware is being used in your area.


----------



## osu1991

waynomo said:


> It came on while I was watching live TV. When it was done I checked something that was recording. It had a split second of the EAS. (literally) Then the program started up again, but with a missing segment.


I had the the entire EAS message on mine with Cox Tulsa


----------



## waynomo

osu1991 said:


> I had the the entire EAS message on mine with Cox Tulsa


Which model?


----------



## osu1991

waynomo said:


> Which model?


Roamio Basic


----------



## waynomo

osu1991 said:


> Roamio Basic


Pretty sure I was on my Roamio also.


----------



## thewebgal

jmccorm said:


> Just had my fourth one. This really makes TV unwatchable.
> 
> Picture attached in case you haven't had the pleasure of being bombarded with them. TiVo will leave whatever you are doing, change to this channel for approximately 60 seconds, lock out all controls so that you can't do anything, and then eventually dumps you back to Live TV.
> 
> EDIT: I'm not in either of the areas mentioned. I get regular interuptions as the storm moves through the region. I just want some choice to opt-out so that I can watch TV.
> 
> View attachment 29009


I "used to" work in CATV in the Montgomery County, MD area. We had the same thing via a requirement from the local government. Its called a ComAlert system. We did not get the storms there that you get in Oklahoma, but for us the concern was dirty bombs in DC or some such thing (it was pre 911). The way the system works is - there is basically a computer they can create full screen alerts on, and when the system is triggered, that video is dropped into an Auxilliary input on every channel in the system - along with the annoying Alert sound. You can't get around it because it overrides the regular program on every channel in the system.


----------



## garyprud

None of the publicly-owned or larger private MSO's are going to give you this option. It's a liability issue for them. God forbid anyone should be caught unaware that an EF5 is bearing down upon them and sue the broadcaster - remember, we don't all live near a warning siren. Although you may be willing to opt-out, others will accidentally be caught by surprise if the option is in their hands.


----------



## hytekjosh

jmccorm said:


> UPDATE MAY 18, 2017: Another day of storms going through the region. So far, three mandatory emergency messages which I can't abort for areas that don't even affect me. They are for totally different counties.
> 
> For those of you who aren't having this problem, I hope you're starting to see the impact this issue has on some of us. It is nothing short of a denial of service, and all without any benefit to me whatsoever.
> 
> EDIT: Adding visual proof. 3 forced interruptions in 40 minutes, all for the wrong area.
> 
> View attachment 29065
> View attachment 29066
> View attachment 29067


Sounds like your cable provider's system isn't configured to differentiate between the counties. Have you tried reaching out to them and escalating?


----------



## NorthAlabama

jmccorm said:


> UPDATE MAY 18, 2017: Another day of storms going through the region. So far, three mandatory emergency messages which I can't abort for areas that don't even affect me. They are for totally different counties.




hytekjosh said:


> Sounds like your cable provider's system isn't configured to differentiate between the counties. Have you tried reaching out to them and escalating?


your service provider/local broadcast station(s) is doing it wrong, please escalate your complaint through fcc.gov, and they will forward to your local cable company (i have had success using this process).


----------



## Taco Corp

osu1991 said:


> Yep. *Weathermen killed all prime time programming* to show us the weather maps all evening. Now after annoying everyone for several hours about rain, the tornadoes have started and most have probably turned them off.


UGH. THE. WORST.

The interruptions and alert/radar CG overlays scattered across the screen during programming are bad enough, but these peacocking weathermen are another level. "Hey Gus, let's head over to our Storm Tracker Doppler Twenty-Eight-Thousand SkyCam, brought to you by "AmericInn Hotels and Suites", and check out the 3D cross-section of this rain cloud. As you can see, this precipitation is lightly coming down here at an angle which means...."

... which means I get to hear you drone on for 30 minutes to 2 hours, in boring detail, about how we're looking at this week's "storm of the decade". I'm pretty sure this is how these guys get off, by ruining an entire region's enjoyment of prime-time television.


----------



## Cypher129

Not exactly a solution, but an alternative, if you have a blueray player or other smart device then use that as a preferred means of streaming. Won’t solve the issues with recording but at least you can stream without interruptions. I have the same problem with my TiVo however I can win some battles by opting to utilize other smart devices for streaming. I still need my TiVo for cable but at least I can watch a movie without getting interrupted by weather alerts. Again not the best solution but I can see no other way to avoid the interruptions through TiVo.


----------



## tomhorsley

My favorite weather alerts are the ones where they describe in minute detail the exact position of the storm "From 13 meters north of Squirrel Tail grove, to 5 meters south of Button Eye inlet...". All using landmarks no one on the planet has ever heard of or knows the location of. Then 10 minutes later they come back on because while they were spending a half hour describing the position, it moved, so they need to update the position with new landmarks you never heard of...


----------



## TKnight206

*Use this at your own risk. EAS exists for a reason. If you get yourself killed, don't blame me.*

The EAS alert comes through the coaxial. I imagine getting an A/B splitter to effectively cut the cable signal would help while watching recordings and apps. However, you wouldn't be able to record while doing this.

If someone is going to try avoiding the EAS alerts, which I'm not advising, I'd suggest at the very least get an emergency weather radio.

(Edited for grammar.)


----------



## Sparky1234

tomhorsley said:


> My favorite weather alerts are the ones where they describe in minute detail the exact position of the storm "From 13 meters north of Squirrel Tail grove, to 5 meters south of Button Eye inlet...". All using landmarks no one on the planet has ever heard of or knows the location of. Then 10 minutes later they come back on because while they were spending a half hour describing the position, it moved, so they need to update the position with new landmarks you never heard of...


Alerts for 5 house town vice 1 million population center drives me nuts too.


----------



## Manu luel

jmccorm said:


> UPDATE MAY 18, 2017: Another day of storms going through the region. So far, three mandatory emergency messages which I can't abort for areas that don't even affect me. They are for totally different counties.
> 
> For those of you who aren't having this problem, I hope you're starting to see the impact this issue has on some of us. It is nothing short of a denial of service, and all without any benefit to me whatsoever.
> 
> EDIT: Adding visual proof. 3 forced interruptions in 40 minutes, all for the wrong area.
> 
> View attachment 29065
> View attachment 29066
> View attachment 29067


 It's annoying that the fact they decided to use an EAS bulletin instead of a scroll message. And BTW during severe weather in North Texas, It sucks so bad because the EAS interrupts you for every warning that is issued. Even for severe thunderstorm warnings they will interrupt program. Not only that, We get amber alerts on TV.


----------



## wilsonp

My issue is the tests that occur after midnight on different days/times on cable for local stations. It means the TiVo switches to live TV and locks the channel until the test is over.

As for being required by CableLabs, the actual cable box that is supposed to match Cablecard functionality according to the FCC, allows me to switch away from the alert without issue once it has started. Why doesn't the TiVo?


----------



## erlkonig

Manu luel is exactly right - if the emergency alerts were posted in a scrolling message across the top or bottom (a chyron), that would let people continue to use the Tivo to watch live video news or whatever without being blocked by full-screen messages. Given the tendency of news stations to run their chyrons on the bottom, the top is probably the better choice (and maybe a hotkey to flip top/bottom). The alert's text and audio shouldn't be merged with the program as being recorded, but the output channel should mix the audio streams just as the text should be overlain over the image. This would also keep users from bailing from watching Netflix on the Tivo to watching it on their TV's Netflix app - which does NOT do anything with emergency alerts (but leaves the end user woefully, albeit usually contentedly, uninformed).



Manu luel said:


> It's annoying that the fact they decided to use an EAS bulletin instead of a scroll message. And BTW during severe weather in North Texas, It sucks so bad because the EAS interrupts you for every warning that is issued. Even for severe thunderstorm warnings they will interrupt program. Not only that, We get amber alerts on TV.


----------

